# Parenteral controlled substance



## Jagadish (Oct 30, 2010)

If the patient was administered Morphine sulfate IVP, can we consider this as high risk as it falls under Parenteral controlled substance?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 3, 2010)

*Table of Risk*

I think you answered your own questions

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## ticollins (Jun 3, 2013)

*Phy. Level*

If i have a physician level of a 4 and then the patient was given morphine iv. Would i code a level 5 because of the controlled substance?


----------



## tahoffman01 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would count it as high mdm


----------

